# Veil Tail Angel :D



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

So I went browsing in Big Als in Stoney Creek,not expecting to buy anything when I see a tank with a mix of veils ;o There was marble,koi maybe some blushing, Some of the tails were SO long!

I decided I must have one then realized a small sign stating `These fish are not for sale` of course with my luck T-T This couple was eyeing them and wanted to put three on hold and the manager said he couldnt do it.

I went and asked him when theyd be ready and he didnt know so i asked if I could take one without guarantee and he said yes  Then I saw pearlescent platinums so I needed one of them too ;3
















Washed out pics but the koi(believe its koi) well his tail and fins are actually very dark orange.I usually only see it on the head so I thought it looked cool 

Will edit this thread with better pics. This was taken on my mobile


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice Angels and thanks for sharing 
BTW, how much were the angels?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Very nice Angels and thanks for sharing
> BTW, how much were the angels?


The veils look like they are gonna be sold for 19.99 and the pearl platinum was 34.99 X3 But I got 10 dollars off of him. oh and if you interested in the veils i`d suggest calling and asking if they`ll have them available because there isnt many and lots of people were oggling them when I went in. i`m lucky I got one since they werent supposed to be sold right now

Theres an all blck (not veil or I wouldve got it for sure) angel. Maybe I should get him too =o I really want a solid black one


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Angelic said:


> The veils look like they are gonna be sold for 19.99 and the pearl platinum was 34.99 X3 But I got 10 dollars off of him. oh and if you interested in the veils i`d suggest calling and asking if they`ll have them available because there isnt many and lots of people were oggling them when I went in. i`m lucky I got one since they werent supposed to be sold right now
> 
> Theres an all blck (not veil or I wouldve got it for sure) angel. Maybe I should get him too =o I really want a solid black one


There is a lfs in Scarborough just got in a bunch of solid black veils and the fins look very similar to your koi angel and they were $12 each and the body size is about a toonie. They also got lots of pearl scale platinum bigger then a toonie...half blacks and koi as well and he sells them all at $12 each.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> There is a lfs in Scarborough just got in a bunch of solid black veils and the fins look very similar to your koi angel and they were $12 each and the body size is about a toonie. They also got lots of pearl scale platinum bigger then a toonie...half blacks and koi as well and he sells them all at $12 each.


Wow =D Too bad I can never get there -_- I want a black veil tail


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

nice, their tails are ripped but hopefully healed soon. now you need the black one  is this for you 100 gal tank?

There is a big als in stoney creek...is not on the website bigalscanada


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Holidays said:


> nice, their tails are ripped but hopefully healed soon. now you need the black one  is this for you 100 gal tank?
> 
> There is a big als in stoney creek...is not on the website bigalscanada


Mhm :3 uhm right by eastgate mall. google map it ;3 and yes they are in the 100 :3 Hopefully the tails will heal. The koi`s is really bad =(


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Funny, cuz I work right by the stoney creek BA's! Haven't checked it out recently...may check it out next week to do some window shopping lol.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Funny, cuz I work right by the stoney creek BA's! Haven't checked it out recently...may check it out next week to do some window shopping lol.


yeah, maybe you should  BA's is one of those places where you need to go back and browse now and then until you see something good :3 Also every saturday they have sales on things like the other week they had all dwarf chiclids or any kind half off


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOvely angels! I do miss mine!

My girl never looked that nice however. LOL


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> LOvely angels! I do miss mine!
> 
> My girl never looked that nice however. LOL


Thanks :3 If you miss them get more  Angels and discuss have to be my favs. They swim around so slow and peacful ^_^

I was really choosey about the angels I got. Each one was for a specific reason like the tiger stripes on my pearl koi, and the koi veil cause its tail fades into a red colour =o which you cant see in the pic. Pearl platinum I got cause they are all gorgeous.

Random question, anyone know how to help angels tails heal up? D= the koi veil's tail is sooo torn up. It doesnt look like it was nibbled it just looks like his fin is a bunch of hair 0_o He'd look so awesome if his tail wasnt so shredded =( poor guy


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Angelic said:


> yeah, maybe you should  BA's is one of those places where you need to go back and browse now and then until you see something good :3 Also every saturday they have sales on things like the other week they had all dwarf chiclids or any kind half off


Problem is, I don't live close by work so I can only check it out on weekdays 

They do have some cool stuff sometimes at this location. I'll pop by next week to see what's new 

About the ripped up fin, I've added some aquarium salt before. IF you want, you can raise the temps a few degrees (82-84F) as well to raise their metabolism for a few days. I find that helps with healing torn fins. But to be honest, just be patient and it'll look like new in a few weeks.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Problem is, I don't live close by work so I can only check it out on weekdays
> 
> They do have some cool stuff sometimes at this location. I'll pop by next week to see what's new
> 
> About the ripped up fin, I've added some aquarium salt before. IF you want, you can raise the temps a few degrees (82-84F) as well to raise their metabolism for a few days. I find that helps with healing torn fins. But to be honest, just be patient and it'll look like new in a few weeks.


Oh well I am patient :3 I was just wondering if it needed salt or would be fin on its own and theit tank is 80 degress at the moment anyhow 
I also kno a few of the people there. They are really nice


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Angelic said:


> Oh well I am patient :3 I was just wondering if it needed salt or would be fin on its own and theit tank is 80 degress at the moment anyhow
> I also kno a few of the people there. They are really nice


Actually, skip the salt. Too much of it won't be good for your plants.

Yeah, the people there are very nice and helpful!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya I very well might go with angels again sometime in the future!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

They had a tank full of Wild Skalare Angel fish the last few weeks. Then they put them on sale for $9.99 and they were gone this weekend. I ended up buying 15 Pristella Tetra's for my tank at 4 for 3 bucks. Yea, they get some cool stuff just when you're looking for it.

Lee


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Angels, discus and most other sa cichlids are my faves. Nice fish !

My silver zebras veils have eggs on the sword leaf but it's a community tank so I'm gonna lose them !


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Angelic said:


> Mhm :3 uhm right by eastgate mall. google map it ;3 and yes they are in the 100 :3 Hopefully the tails will heal. The koi`s is really bad =(


So big als in stoney creek is the one listed in Hamilton, I see  I've been thinking of visiting it, someone told me they have wood/fan shrimp.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Holidays said:


> So big als in stoney creek is the one listed in Hamilton, I see  I've been thinking of visiting it, someone told me they have wood/fan shrimp.


Yup they were correct :3 and yes the stoney creek one is the hamilton store I was talking about . You can check out their sales that change every saturday here : bigalshamilton.com


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> Angels, discus and most other sa cichlids are my faves. Nice fish !
> 
> My silver zebras veils have eggs on the sword leaf but it's a community tank so I'm gonna lose them !


Oh no, what a shame =( Late reply but thanks  Their fins are starting to heal up really nicely too! I wanna get some more angels asap since one of them is being pretty agressive and i'm hoping if I add more (in theory) he wont be so inclined to chase my platinum D=


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Good to hear they are healing 

What did you do turn the heat up of just give them time ? Mine also have ripped tails, were like that when I got them. I thought they might be nipping each others tails on occasion but I haven't even seen them fight or nip each other. I have melafix but don't want to add unless no other option.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, the koi veils isnt fully healed but a lot better than what it was prior. The temperature is at 79 I believe. Turned it up a tiny bit  Havent really changed anything to help with their fins since they seem to be healing on their own.

How long have you had them for? =. May just take a little while,or they could be nipping eachother when you arent looking but I doubt it


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I got them Aug 10, found a breeder around the corner 

Temp is 78. Keeping the water quality up which should help too. 

'or they could be nipping eachother when you arent looking but I doubt it '
The last pair I had, there were times when they had vicious spats, then they would make up and I'd see eggs on the slate lol.


----------

